# Realistic goals for my first meet



## Itburnstopee (Mar 1, 2016)

I've decided I'm going to do one of two meets, both a month away from each other (4 and 5 months from now). I want my lifts to be as follows: deadlift 450 bench 270-305 and squat 360. Currently: deadlift 305 bench 235 and squat 225. Bench and deadlift are climbing super fast, but my squat is not because I have to train it with half squats box squats and leg presses rather than a normal squat. I'm adding 5lbs to my bench a week and sometimes I can add 10lbs to my deadlift a week, other times it's 5lbs. My squat I try to take slow to keep from aggravating my knee but will generally add 5-10lbs to my accessory lifts every two weeks. Would adding 145lbs to my deadlift and about 40lbs to my bench in 4-5 months be possible so long as I eat right or do you think I will stall out before I hit those numbers?


As far as my squat goes, if I can squat 360 then great but if it's only like 250 then I'll just have to compensate on my other lifts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2016)

Eat right?

Nobody can answer your question exactly. There are so many variables.

Technique

Muscular strength

Dedication

Mental toughness 

Meet nerves 

Potential injuries 

Sufficient volume

Proper taper 

Don't aim for specific numbers. Two things will happen. You will fall short or you will not push yourself to the limits. Just train smart and take what you get (earn).


----------



## snake (Mar 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't aim for specific numbers. Two things will happen. You will fall short or you will not push yourself to the limits. Just train smart and take what you get (earn).



I just had this conversation last night. You will seldom hear a vet talk about what he's "Going" to do. They just want to bring their A game and let the chips fall where they may. Another thing they understand all too painfully well is you could be shooting for a 400 lb bench one month and be doing 135 the next. 

You want a realistic goal? Go hit 9 for 9 and make the last attempt count on each lift. That should be a good launching point fro you're next meet.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 1, 2016)

Or you could not be a pussy and dig your Fukkin heals in and fight to get what you want. 

Just sayin.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 1, 2016)

I've heard that you're a pussy if you don't total 1800.

Been doing this for years and I guess I'm still a pussy...


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 1, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I've heard that you're a pussy if you don't total 1800.
> 
> Been doing this for years and I guess I'm still a pussy...


In that case 90% or more of plers are pussies lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 1, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I've heard that you're a pussy if you don't total 1800.
> 
> Been doing this for years and I guess I'm still a pussy...



I'm pretty sure the guy that said that doesn't even have a total so....


----------



## Go Away (Mar 1, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure the guy that said that doesn't even have a total so....



I was the one who said it. And my highest total is 1559.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 1, 2016)

Go Away said:


> I was the one who said it. And my highest total is 1559.



Hahah right on. We had a guy say it here a while ago who has never been on a platform.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 1, 2016)

It was a joke you pansies


----------



## Go Away (Mar 1, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It was a joke you pansies



Fuxk your total. #fightingwords


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2016)

Tne once a month and 1800 total or you're a bitch ass pussy


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 2, 2016)

Go Away said:


> Fuxk your total. #fightingwords



Go Away!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2016)

Burns why do u have to do half squats? Did I read that right?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Burns why do u have to do half squats? Did I read that right?



Half squats? Hopefully there is an SPF meet near you lol.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Burns why do u have to do half squats? Did I read that right?



Bones touch on parallel. Shit hurts and the bones itch, bassically arthritis. I'd rather save a normal squat for a meet. Not the best but I'm doing what I can to build my squat


----------



## saltylifter (May 11, 2016)

1st thing 1st man have fun.
Don't think about the numbers to much or your going to get confused and lose count cause u can't count that high lol jk
Go in it battling yourself no one else. Focus on you. Maybe don't even watch the other lifters so the numbers they put up don't get to your head.
I think the numbers your doing will go up in a meet because your energy level will be through the roof. Good luck on your lifts man


----------



## Turbolag (May 22, 2016)

Try to have fun. 

For your openers, just try to open around the 85%-90% range. Then for your second attempt, try around 95% and then for your last attempt go for 100+.

If you open light, this will make sure you get on the boards. 

This is just an idea for you. There are tons of ways to plan your openers and attempts.


----------



## jim222 (Jun 3, 2016)

Technique

Muscular strength

Dedication

Mental toughness 

Meet nerves
u choose


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 3, 2016)

Dont go in with any preconceived notions of what you should do.  I learned that the hard way from Pillar.  

You will have a multitude of things happening, nervous energy, your mind fukn you, hungry, not hungry, technical shit about lifts running through your mind, shit you forget....list goes on.  Just get on the platform, bring you A game, get a number.............Once the happens you now have that number to build upon as marker for your 2nd meet.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 3, 2016)

jim222 said:


> Technique
> 
> Muscular strength
> 
> ...




That sounds like something Wendler would say.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Bones touch on parallel. Shit hurts and the bones itch, bassically arthritis. I'd rather save a normal squat for a meet. Not the best but I'm doing what I can to build my squat



There is a way around this... herm has no cartilage in his knees. He had stopped squatting because of it. I got him back under the bar with zero pain.  Gotta learn how to use what leverages you can while avoiding what hurts.


----------



## Deadliftking (Oct 4, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Eat right?
> 
> Nobody can answer your question exactly. There are so many variables.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have put it better myself


----------

